# NJ Is finally getting SNOW!!! Here are the latest images



## Mow It All (Jul 13, 2006)

Well here are the latest images......Good luck guys!! We all need it. I put a poll up and it was 22 votes for nothing, but in the past day it went way up for 12".......lol


----------



## den327 (Jan 5, 2007)

Have you seen the latest ocean county forecast.Now calling for snow to change to rain with 2-4 inches.These weather guessers suck.Yesterday they were talking about a huge winter storm for our area.Who knows maybe We'll get a foot in Forked River,NJ


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

if we dont get snow this week we all should blame it on corzine


----------



## den327 (Jan 5, 2007)

Amazing how the forecast has changed.Now they are calling for 1-2 inches in central jersey cause of the change over to rain.The storm track has shifted way north and what do you know ,another miss for us.Gotta love it.All the panic for days now and nothing.We should all have there jobs.Get paid for being unproductive


----------



## Mudman78 (Dec 31, 2006)

blk90s13;369785 said:


> if we dont get snow this week we all should blame it on corzine


I already have.......along with everything else that's wrong with this state


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

Mudman78;369792 said:


> I already have.......along with everything else that's wrong with this state


you got that right he is to blame for it all that clown ***** governor


----------

